# Parsen der Itemdaten



## Thalion (13. Juli 2005)

Mal wieder ich.

Seit 1.6 bleibt BLASC (manueller start nachdem WoW beendet wurde) beim "Daten an Herold übertragen" bei dem Punkt "Parsen der Itemdaten" hängen.
CPU-Auslastung 100%, Keine Reaktion nach 30 Sekunden warten.

Achja. Beim ersten einloggen wurde ich pro Char mit einer Fehlermeldung vom Profiler begrüßt. Beim zweiten einloggen trat der Fehler nicht auf.

EDIT: Eben mit einer komplett leeren SavedVariables.lua ausporbiert.
Gleiches Problem.
Im Debug Modus ist das letzte:

```
13.07.2005 20:35:12<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
13.07.2005 20:35:12->> Start Parsen 10399234
13.07.2005 20:35:12<<- ClientVersion: 4500
13.07.2005 20:35:12<<- Typ1 hat 1 neue Einträge
13.07.2005 20:35:12->> Ende Parsen 10399250
13.07.2005 20:35:12<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
13.07.2005 20:35:12->> Start Parsen 10399250
13.07.2005 20:35:12<<- ClientVersion: 4500
```


----------



## Mahatmagandy (13. Juli 2005)

Thalion schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder ich.
> 
> Seit 1.6 bleibt BLASC (manueller start nachdem WoW beendet wurde) beim "Daten an Herold übertragen" bei dem Punkt "Parsen der Itemdaten" hängen.
> CPU-Auslastung 100%, Keine Reaktion nach 30 Sekunden warten.



Das selbe habe ich auch.. deshalb lade ich das manuel hoch...


----------



## Asphalaen (13. Juli 2005)

Selbes Problem auch hier.

Ich habe nach dem Patch meinen WoWToc-Corrector drübergelassen, vielleicht hat das was damit zu tun, glaube ich aber eigentlich nicht.
Blizz hat wohl was an ihrer .lua-Strukur geändert, so dass BLASC nicht mehr auf die gewohnte Weise rankommt.

Ich hab jetzt auch den manuellen UL genommen, ansonsten hoffen hier wohl auch noch einige andere auf ein Update. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke @ B3N für das Tool ^^

Asphalaen


----------



## Glurak (14. Juli 2005)

jo upload tuts nimmer bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alucardx (14. Juli 2005)

Auch bei mir die gleichen symptome cpu 100% nix geht mehr ^^ please fix it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raba (14. Juli 2005)

Ist zwar nicht schön, dass man BLASC mit dem Taskmanager beenden muss, aber als Trost werden (zumindest bei mir) die Daten korrekt übertragen.  :wink: 


Gruß
Raba


----------



## Nebelschleicher (14. Juli 2005)

Asphalaen schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Ich habe nach dem Patch meinen WoWToc-Corrector drübergelassen, vielleicht hat das was damit zu tun, glaube ich aber eigentlich nicht.
> Blizz hat wohl was an ihrer .lua-Strukur geändert, so dass BLASC nicht mehr auf die gewohnte Weise rankommt.
> [...][post="95733"][/post]​


Die Interface Nummer im TOC-File hat nichts mit der Funktionsweise der AddOns zu tun. Hier wird lediglich entschieden ob das AddOn geladen wird oder ob eine Meldung ausgegeben wird, das ein veraltetes AddOn gefunden wurde. Macht im Endeffekt sogar Sinn: Neuer Patch kommt raus, ein AddOn funktioniert damit nicht mehr und wird aufgrund der falschen Interface Nummer nicht geladen bis der Entwickler ein Update herausbringt. Möchte nicht wissen wieviele Calls bei Blizzard tatsächlich eingehen wegen AddOns.

Und was bitte ist die ".lua-Struktur"? An LUA (Scriptsprache) wurde IMO nichts geändert. Mit 1.6 gab es vier oder fünf Änderungen an Funktionen der WOW-API. Falls du die Datenstruktur in der SavedVariables.lua meinst - die werden zu 200% von den AddOns festgelegt und _NICHT_ vom Spiel selbst!


----------



## B3N (14. Juli 2005)

Danke für die Problemmeldung...ich kann mir schon denken was Blizzard gemacht hat. Allerdings ist unser Windows zuständiger bis Montag aufm RL-Treff (Fährt genau heute), genaueres gibts dann aber per News. Das Blizzard immer Patchen muss wenn einer von uns im Urlaub o.ä. ist...tztztzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alucardx (14. Juli 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Problemmeldung...ich kann mir schon denken was Blizzard gemacht hat. Allerdings ist unser Windows zuständiger bis Montag aufm RL-Treff (Fährt genau heute), genaueres gibts dann aber per News. Das Blizzard immer Patchen muss wenn einer von uns im Urlaub o.ä. ist...tztztzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rofl =) naja der profiler wird ja auch so arbeiten oder? also manu upload machen^^


----------



## Nyana (14. Juli 2005)

Na wenigstens ist der Profiler seit gestern abend bereits suf die Interface-Version 1600 abgestimmt, so daß er nicht immer als veraltet angezeigt wird.


----------



## Alucardx (14. Juli 2005)

achja? :/  und wo bekomm ich jetzt den neuen her? via blasc autoupdate?


----------



## B3N (14. Juli 2005)

Rechte Maustaste auf das BLASC Programm unten bei der Uhr und Interfaceversionsabgleich anklicken, dann wird der Profiler auf die neue Version gepatcht.


----------



## Rohan (14. Juli 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Das Blizzard immer Patchen muss wenn einer von uns im Urlaub o.ä. ist...tztztzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das immer einer im Urlaub ist wenn Blizzard am patchen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alucardx (14. Juli 2005)

jo hab ich gemacht thx leute =) nu is es wieder auf dem neusten stand ^-^


----------



## Thalion (14. Juli 2005)

Manueller Upload hat sich für mich auch erledigt... Geht nicht mehr. 
Kommt immer die Fehlermeldung. Naja die SavedVariables.lua ist auch schon wieder über 2MB groß.


----------



## Larsen (19. Juli 2005)

Gibt es schon einen Lösungsansatz, denn auch bei hängt sich BLASC nach dem Beenden von WoW bei der Übertragung der Daten auf.


----------



## Thalion (20. Juli 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nochmal vorsichtig nachfragen:
hat sich was getan?


----------



## Ch3fk0ch (20. Juli 2005)

bei mir hängt sich blasc imernoch weg beim Parsen


----------



## Golgatar (21. Juli 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist unser Windows zuständiger bis Montag aufm RL-Treff (Fährt genau heute), genaueres gibts dann aber per News.


Hmh, ne News habe ich nicht gesehen und er hängt sich hier nach dem Senden der Daten immer noch auf? Ist Euer Windows zuständiger versackt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alucardx (21. Juli 2005)

Naja Urlaub kann eben lange gehen hoffe das es bald wieder geht!


----------



## Thalion (25. Juli 2005)

Ich hab die Vermutung die neue Version kommt kurz vor Patch 1.7, um dann nach 2 Tagen wieder nicht zu funktionieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal im Ernst? Schon was neues aus dem Lager?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (30. Juli 2005)

Ich hab regnor jetzt mal meine wdb-dateien geschickt. Er will sich das dieses Wochenede mal ansehen.


----------



## Crowley (30. Juli 2005)

Hinweis: Wenn man in den Einstellungen den Abgleich mit der Wissensdatenbank abschaltet, hängt er sich nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Golgatar (2. August 2005)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis: Wenn man in den Einstellungen den Abgleich mit der Wissensdatenbank abschaltet, hängt er sich nicht mehr auf.


Ahh, klasse, die Wissensdatenbank brauche ich pers. nicht, dann bin ich das Problem wenigstens erst mal los.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki (6. August 2005)

Also bei mir gehts dann auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (8. August 2005)

Nunja, ich finde gerade die Wissensdatenbank sehr interessant und nutze diese am meisten .. darauf verzichten möchte ich auch nun wieder nicht, denn nur die Menge der Zahlen, liefert die Genauigkeit.


----------



## Golgatar (8. August 2005)

Nyana schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, ich finde gerade die Wissensdatenbank sehr interessant und nutze diese am meisten .. darauf verzichten möchte ich auch nun wieder nicht, denn nur die Menge der Zahlen, liefert die Genauigkeit.


Spricht ja auch nichts gegen, aber wenn das Programm dann wackelt, sry aber dann sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ein, dieses Feature zu nutzen.


----------



## Nyana (8. August 2005)

schon klar .. so wie ich Crowley zwischen seiner Diplomarbeit hab dranrumwuseln sehen die letzten Tage, denke ich aber da wird sich noch was dran ändern.


----------

